# Macro Abstracts.....



## cgipson1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Comments welcome! (I wonder if anyone can guess what the long cylindrical objects I used are?)  lol! All I did was move them around and light them differently....

1



2


3


----------



## invisible (Dec 28, 2012)

No idea what the thingies are but the images are very interesting, in particular #2.


----------



## mishele (Dec 28, 2012)

Fun stuff, Charlie! I like #2 the best. The DoF is interesting along w/ the color tones. As for a guess of what it is...I'll get back to ya! lol


----------



## squirrels (Dec 28, 2012)

I like these esp the first. Pasta under funky lighting? Everything looks like food to me.


----------



## mishele (Dec 28, 2012)

invisible said:


> No idea what the thingies are but the images are very interesting, in particular #2.


Great minds think alike!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 28, 2012)

squirrels said:


> I like these esp the first. Pasta under funky lighting? Everything looks like food to me.



No.. not pasta! Pasta is actually very smooth... look at the texture in the rods!  Good try though!


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 28, 2012)

invisible said:


> No idea what the thingies are but the images are very interesting, in particular #2.



Thanks, Federico! I appreciate it!


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 28, 2012)

mishele said:


> Fun stuff, Charlie! I like #2 the best. The DoF is interesting along w/ the color tones. As for a guess of what it is...I'll get back to ya! lol



Thanks! I have been thinking about doing this for a couple of days..


----------



## squirrels (Dec 28, 2012)

Pine needles?


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 28, 2012)

A couple more....


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 28, 2012)

squirrels said:


> Pine needles?



Nope.. not pine needles! Good guess though! I will "spill the beans" soon... lol!


----------



## squirrels (Dec 28, 2012)

Okay, last guess from me. Mechanical pencil lead refills.
After that, I give!


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 28, 2012)

squirrels said:


> Okay, last guess from me. Mechanical pencil lead refills.
> After that, I give!



hahaha.. Bullseye! .7mm lead refills... exactly! Way to go, I didn't think anyone would get it, the way I shot them with gelled flashes.


----------



## mishele (Dec 28, 2012)

Ahhh^^^ I was thinking that or chopsticks/skewer.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 28, 2012)

mishele said:


> Ahhh^^^ I was thinking that or chopsticks/skewer.



I guess the ladies are here are the smart ones, right?


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 28, 2012)

I used two flashes (SB-900), one red gelled, and the other blue.... and just played with them. No color enhancement in PS either... only some cropping and sharpening...


----------



## squirrels (Dec 28, 2012)

Woohoo! I think my favorite is the last one. Now I look at these and hear "click, click, click".


----------



## mishele (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm a genius! So, tell me I'm right already! lol


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 28, 2012)

mishele said:


> I'm a genius! So, tell me I'm right already! lol



Not going there... you and Squirrels are both lovely, intelligent women... that is ALL I will say!   lol!


----------



## mishele (Dec 28, 2012)

Dowel rods.....lol


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 28, 2012)

mishele said:


> Dowel rods.....lol



hahaha... wouldn't need a macro lens with those!


----------

